# The bhp thread!!



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 15, 2009)

I love bhp's next season when hazzard's breed hopefully ill get a pair but for now i will dream,i love there head and bandings.I would pick a nice bhp over a gtp anyday.
So everyone make this a massive thread with lots and lots of bhp pics and any info on why you love ur bhp's!!

cheers


----------



## jamgo (Jan 15, 2009)

*my black head*


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2009)

haha good one jamgo, does it cuddle nicely?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 15, 2009)

I hear ya jamgo, heres another nice blackhead.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 15, 2009)

One of mine...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 15, 2009)

im sure the P in BHP means python.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 15, 2009)

guys there all lovely snakes BUT i kinda meant black headed PYTHONS.
cheers


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 15, 2009)

And a couple of the boring ones, first a WA pilbara and then a couple of hatchlings from my QLD line that ive bred. (Have since given the adult qlds to iceman to breed, he cracked them this season and one from his own line.)
Better chuck a couple of daves bummble bee bhp as well, also a WA pilbara animal.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 15, 2009)

can't wait to see some hatchies from bumblebee, he makes me want bhp's


----------



## gozz (Jan 15, 2009)

TrueBlue said:


> I hear ya jamgo, heres another nice blackhead.


 That Acanthophis Wellsi is one hot animal Rob
ive going to upgrade my license this year
and get me some of those
cheers Trent
Heres one of my BHP


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 15, 2009)

Na bhps are all boring creatures no matter what they look like.


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 15, 2009)

i had a black head once on my forehaed but i popped it


----------



## jamgo (Jan 15, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> im sure the P in BHP means python.


 i thought bhp meant black headed pseudonaja my mistake:lol:


----------



## arbok (Jan 15, 2009)

View attachment 75840

confirmed male
View attachment 75841

photo taken by Alan (swampie) hope you dont mind! should really get some more photos of him myself...
View attachment 75842

just his little head poking out 

bhp's are my favourite pythons just soooo pwettttyyyy!:lol:

and its very entertaining to see him in feed mode, until he gets your finger...


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome Bhps every1,those bumblebees are outstanding,I pay that Hobbo,well said...


----------



## Dodie (Jan 15, 2009)

My Qld Boy..




Beautiful pythons, Hoping to get some Xanthic or Het for's next year if I can.


----------



## garthy (Jan 15, 2009)

The 1st one is my big girl and the second is my male. Both extremely placid, never even looked like biting. You'll love your BHP


----------



## jamgo (Jan 15, 2009)

*an old pic that i have posted before on another thread*


----------



## bundybear (Jan 15, 2009)

some headshots.....


----------



## bundybear (Jan 15, 2009)

some more..........


----------



## Justdriftnby (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my Girl, shes just over 9 foot and 6 years, have not got pics of my male yet.





Her head turns this color when feeding and for a week or 2 ater sheding


----------



## iceman (Jan 15, 2009)

1 of my hatchlings from trueblues line of BHP's i breed this season.


----------



## iceman (Jan 15, 2009)

some pic's of the females i breed from, sorry the pic's are not my best, the's 2 animals are alot hotter in the flesh.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 15, 2009)

here's my male, need to find him a girl this season.


----------



## diamond_man (Jan 15, 2009)

i love bhp's 2. if you just saw a head poking out of some leaves youd swear it was venemous. Untill you see its thick python body. theyre so expensive though... I wish I wasnt broke. HA!


----------



## froglet (Jan 15, 2009)

Pics of my guys


----------



## froglet (Jan 15, 2009)

diamond_man said:


> i love bhp's 2. if you just saw a head poking out of some leaves youd swear it was venemous. Untill you see its thick python body. theyre so expensive though... I wish I wasnt broke. HA!


 
Maybe something like this?


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 15, 2009)

Awww... True Blue, what fantastic looking snakes. Lol... I just want my next one... SOON!!! Can't have enough of them... Beautiful and gentle... Gotta love it!!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 15, 2009)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 75855


 
Drool! Do you have any other photos, how sexy is it ! :shock:


----------



## onyx_au (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got one of those arboreal BHP...


----------



## LauraM (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, how long do you need your licence cat 3 to get a cat 4 licence (Western Australlia) Thanks, good pictures btw guys


----------



## adz83 (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome photos guys

i will hopefully be adding a bhp to the collection this season

im tossing up between wa n qld.......can anyone offer advice in choosing between the 2 locales??


----------



## Dodie (Jan 15, 2009)

Qld's are usually far cheaper and a lot more available with more lines being produced.
Though I do like the look of WA's with more black and white..
It all comes down to personal preferance, do you like the orange banding with cream or black and white?


----------



## adz83 (Jan 15, 2009)

i think both look stunning hence the tough decision.....i think i am leaning towards wa

from wat iv read wa grow a tad smaller than qld???


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 15, 2009)

great looking BHP's.How much wud one of those bumblebee coloured ones be? & what are thier temperments like?


----------



## jamesb (Jan 15, 2009)

great pics


----------



## jamesb (Jan 15, 2009)

I have two great male BHP ( 2yrs) looking to swap one for a female BHP around 2-3 years - If your intrested let me know 

Also listed under wanted


----------



## sambuca02 (Jan 15, 2009)

I luv the bhp's, will be getting 1 next breeding season with out a dought, wish i could get another right now...but dunno if i could afford it lol.


----------



## sambuca02 (Jan 15, 2009)

1 quick question, someone has once told me they breed live young, is that true? and the eat other snakes? and are immune to some of our venemous snakes?


----------



## arbok (Jan 15, 2009)

they eat other snakes, but dont breed live young

and to ad wa bhp's are smaller then qld ones, personally i like the qld ones more tho, but i cant wait to get my hands on some wa ones, when i have the money 

edit: and they eat death adders in the wild, and are immune to there venom, not sure on what other elapids they are immune to someone with more knowledge can answer that


----------



## MrKite (Jan 15, 2009)

sambuca02 said:


> 1 quick question, someone has once told me they breed live young, is that true? and the eat other snakes? and are immune to some of our venemous snakes?


 
Yes they can be canabilistic, but whoever told you that they produce live young is completely wrong.


----------



## zulu (Jan 15, 2009)

*re The*

Heres a few bhps,pics are from last year,they dont look a whole lot different now,


----------



## MrKite (Jan 15, 2009)

Some pics of my girl, "Jo-jo"

















Gotta love BHP's. IMO the best looking aussie snake. Can't wait to get a nice male and try breeding.


----------



## sambuca02 (Jan 15, 2009)

oh ok thx for clearing that up....whats the price differences between a qld one and a wa one?


----------



## arbok (Jan 15, 2009)

depends on were you get them from, if your looking for a top line animal (like an ochre or gold line) then you'd pay top doller.

but the average qld vs average wa tends to be a fair price margine(probably around double the price?), correct me if im wrong anyone?


----------



## feral1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Some of mine


----------



## feral1 (Jan 15, 2009)

arbok said:


> depends on were you get them from, if your looking for a top line animal (like an ochre or gold line) then you'd pay top doller.
> 
> but the average qld vs average wa tends to be a fair price margine(probably around double the price?), correct me if im wrong anyone?


WA blackheads go for anything between $1200-$1800 roughly


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful looking female MrKIte.how is her temperment? & ur right about the best looking python:lol:


----------



## ecam8310 (Jan 15, 2009)

*bhp*

2 year old qld bhp:


----------



## Justdriftnby (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is my boy chowing down on a 380gram rat, He i about 9 /2 to10foot long and dam heavy. I only got him late last year from an APS member and he is so placid where as my female kocked 1 of my teeth out


----------



## wizz (Jan 15, 2009)

jamgo said:


> i thought bhp meant black headed pseudonaja my mistake:lol:


* lol*


----------



## daniel1234 (Jan 15, 2009)

BHP"s are cool snakes. We came very close to getting one but didn't for a couple reasons, but are on the list.


----------



## wizz (Jan 15, 2009)

froglet said:


> Pics of my guys


 
nice froglet........love it


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 15, 2009)

He's huge Justdriftnby. Nice use of the play pen,what happened to the kids?


----------



## froglet (Jan 16, 2009)

wizz said:


> nice froglet........love it


 
Thanks


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 16, 2009)

i've got a few bhp's on order. Can't wait to get them. 
Axanthic and het
Hanging for albino's


----------



## MrKite (Jan 16, 2009)

Coopsta said:


> Beautiful looking female MrKIte.how is her temperment? & ur right about the best looking python:lol:


 
Thanks Coopsta. Her temprement is ok. Once shes out, she handles very well, and would never bite, but like alot of BHP she is very protective of her area, and will jump at me a little bit when trying to pick her up. Its only huf and puff type behaviour though.

Feeding time is quite an ordeal though. She wont strike and grab her food like most pythons, she will just start making crude jabs at it with her mouth, not holding on. she goes completely balistic, launching herself every which way, including into the glass. So i just have to leave her rat in the tank, and she will only collect it after she is completely alone.

But all said and done, shes a good snake. Still only a little over a year old, so she will probably settle down a bit more as she gets older.


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 16, 2009)

any pics of some enclosures?


----------



## becca (Jan 16, 2009)

These are our Beautiful BHP


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 16, 2009)

Got a couple of clutches due in a week or so.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jan 16, 2009)

*Wow*

Keep posting your nice BHP's people, Just really nice to see all this variation.
The one's who's got the albino BHP's might just end up joining this thread


Leigh


----------



## cement (Jan 16, 2009)

Some of my Pilbarra BHPS.


----------



## cement (Jan 16, 2009)

Having trouble loading photos! Oh well, This will have to do


----------



## diamond_man (Jan 16, 2009)

froglet said:


> Maybe something like this?


 
Definately! thats a nice looking snake too.


----------



## feral1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Another one of our youngsters, this came from Derby 200klms north of Broome


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 16, 2009)

*All good looking BHP's people.Keep the picks coming!! Don't let this thread die, the elapid thread went for over six months!*


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 16, 2009)

Any more enclosures? 
Awsome snakes!!!


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 17, 2009)

*Come on BHP owners,more piks don't let it die!*


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 17, 2009)

Coopsta said:


> great looking BHP's.How much wud one of those bumblebee coloured ones be? & what are thier temperments like?




hehehe I don't think the bumblebee's arn't quite out on the market yet. they wouldn't be cheap either talk to trueblue on this one. correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## froglet (Jan 17, 2009)

a few more of diva

The last one is of her when i first got her


----------



## froglet (Jan 17, 2009)

Diesel





















Want any more????:lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 17, 2009)

Justdriftnby said:


> Here is my boy chowing down on a 380gram rat, He i about 9 /2 to10foot long and dam heavy. I only got him late last year from an APS member and he is so placid where as my female kocked 1 of my teeth out



How did she knock a tooth out? That's one of the funniest things I've ever heard a snake doing


----------



## feral1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok a couple of pics of another one of ours.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 18, 2009)

well guys after this thread...im getting a bhp! i have picked him out and all
yay


----------



## froglet (Jan 18, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> well guys after this thread...im getting a bhp! i have picked him out and all
> yay


 
after this how could you have resisted


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 18, 2009)

froglet said:


> after this how could you have resisted


 i know iv been watching the thread thinking and i just chouldnt resist hehe
thanks all oh and dont forget to thank my pocket


----------



## froglet (Jan 18, 2009)

a few more of diesel that i just took


----------



## andyscott (Jan 18, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> well guys after this thread...im getting a bhp! i have picked him out and all
> yay


 

Congrates on joining the BHP owners club Jordan


----------



## feral1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good on ya Jordon , u wont regret it , i should be picking up a couple more next week if all goes well, and dont forget the pics lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 19, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Congrates on joining the BHP owners club Jordan


thanks andy
im sure andy can post some pics up of my boy if he wants


----------



## ShAdY12 (Jan 20, 2009)

i want one i want one i want one


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 20, 2009)

*you & me both Shady.just can't afford it!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry::cry:*


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 20, 2009)

well this is me boy,i love his black back its wicked! (pics are owned by andy)


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 20, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> well this is me boy,i love his black back its wicked! (pics are owned by andy)
> View attachment 76374
> 
> View attachment 76376
> ...



gorgeous snake!


----------



## jamgo (Jan 20, 2009)

some starting to hatch mother posted on previous page


----------



## zeke22 (Jan 20, 2009)

just wondering if anyone knows where you could buy the pilbara bhp from??


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful snake,i'm so jealous reptile girl!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 20, 2009)

Top snakes guys!

Here's a few pics of our latest runt, cute little critter! The hatchling beside it is the same age but from a different pairing...


----------



## herpkeeper (Jan 20, 2009)

Den, that bigger hatchie is awsome
love the pattern 
10/10


----------



## MrKite (Jan 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Den, that bigger hatchie is awsome
> love the pattern
> 10/10


 
Agreed. Just about the best i've ever seen.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 20, 2009)

Both are stunners Den.
That bigger one is a cracker though.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 20, 2009)

hey andy, how bout some pics of your axanthic


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 20, 2009)

Ta guys, doing a backcross this season so should produce them in higher numbers in the future. At the moment the pair produces one near identical to that boy per year, the odd traintrack also. 

There definitely are some pretty snakes in this thread, I love the erratic pattern on Froglet's male....!

Yeah Andy, axanthic update...


----------



## froglet (Jan 20, 2009)

Den said:


> Ta guys, doing a backcross this season so should produce them in higher numbers in the future. At the moment the pair produces one near identical to that boy per year, the odd traintrack also.
> 
> There definitely are some pretty snakes in this thread, I love the erratic pattern on Froglet's male....!
> 
> Yeah Andy, axanthic update...


 
Thanks Den, never really thought of it being erratic, i just like him coz he has a lot of banding and at this stage the cream background is staying fairly even, unlike the female who is becoming a lot darker all over


----------



## andyscott (Jan 20, 2009)

LMAO,
I thought everyone was getting sick of me posting pics of my Axanthic Girl


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done Reptilegirl-jordan,another magnicent Bhp,that larger one Den is 12 out 10 simply stunning....I will never get sick off seeing that Axanthic girl Andy,shes absolutely Awesome....


----------



## jamgo (Jan 21, 2009)

*the first couple out of the eggs*


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 21, 2009)

i love bhp's if only i was allowed to get one!!!! one day...................will be the day i move out


----------



## cougars (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice snakes,But Dens hatchies are stunners.Heres a photo of mine


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 21, 2009)

They are next on my hitlist, I just picked up my first pair of Woma's last week and I have caught aspidities fever, Some top looking animals in this thread...


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's my male NT BHP


----------



## froglet (Jan 21, 2009)

cougars said:


> Nice snakes,But Dens hatchies are stunners.Heres a photo of mine


 
That is an awesome looking blackheaded


----------



## cougars (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, All she needs to do is start eating 



froglet said:


> That is an awesome looking blackheaded


----------



## Kirby (Jan 21, 2009)

i like the lighter BHP's. nice snakes everyone.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 22, 2009)

andyscott said:


> LMAO,
> I thought everyone was getting sick of me posting pics of my Axanthic Girl


Sick of it. I'm in love with her. 
MORE PICS!


----------



## jamgo (Jan 22, 2009)

*a couple more*


----------



## andyscott (Jan 22, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> Sick of it. I'm in love with her.
> MORE PICS!


 

LMAO,
Well she is in sloth atm.
When she is done I will take some new pics of her and give her an update thread.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 22, 2009)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 76688
> View attachment 76689
> View attachment 76691


 

Those little black back hatchlings are stunners,
I hope the colour stays solid for you.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 22, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Those little black back hatchlings are stunners,
> I hope the colour stays solid for you.


thanks it would be nice if it did


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 22, 2009)

*BHP Hatchies*

they would have to be the nicest hatchlings ive ever seen


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 25, 2009)

All great looking BHP's, does anyone have pics of unusual colours?cheers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimace256 (Jan 25, 2009)

i got a pic with a 7/8 foot bhp with my brother and sister at the pet porpoise pool in coffs hardbour when we were away on holidays. it was awesome. really nice snake.


----------



## Emmalicious (Jan 26, 2009)

Grrr all these BHP's are making me jealous!!! I want one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are my black heads...they eat crickets, not rodents though..


----------



## JasonL (Jan 26, 2009)

OK then, here are some of my mates ones.. I'm after some myself, I'm just soooo picky when it comes to BHP's, not many around that grab my eye, most look good as hatchies, and most wash out as adults


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 26, 2009)

The BHP in the first two pictures look stunning Jason


----------



## JasonL (Jan 26, 2009)

I prefer the last ones... the difference is the first 3 pics are of yearlings and looking their best, the last ones are full size adults and won't get any worse.


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 27, 2009)

xlent looking snakes Jason.You're mate has some nice looking BHPs, i would love one like the first adult!!


----------



## Viaaf (Jan 27, 2009)

Incredible incredible incredible!
I'm going to post a few pics I have question on. None of these are my snakes or my pictures, I just wish they were. 
The first is a photo I pulled off a site, I think this one. It is the most reduced pattern I've seen!




Does anyone have photos of it, or one that's also so reduced, as an adult?
Next is a pair produced where I used to work that are now owned by a friend. 
He asked if they were Eastern or Western.




Since it is in the US we can only say that it looks like one or the other. I say Western, do you agree?
Last is a strange one. _The person I used to work for bought this BHP male as a one of a kind snake. As the story goes, he was hatched in Switzerland
in 1994 and imported to the US. Looked normal until about 2000 when he started to show this look that they called Coral Pink Hypo.




When Joe was sent photos of it he didn't believe they were real. He eventually went to see the snake in person and bought it. 
A few years later he sold off all his animals and it is now at Split Rock Reptiles Com.
_




I think the last photo shows the pink best, there is the normal statement that the photos don't do it justice. 
Which is true, he called me out to see it. It was one of the few animals I've ever looked at that thought it didn't seem realistic.
Nice as the Coral Pink Hypo is I rate the bumble bee over it. Have those been reproduced, or is there still just the one?
Again, I didn't take any of these photos. If they are your's and you don't want me
posting them just let me know.


----------



## Viaaf (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm really hoping to get a reply here. 
Does anyone know what's happened with the first one pictured?
Then the last one with the pinkish shades to it. Is it unique, or do they pop up from time to time?
Let me know if you can,
Andy


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my BHP i was told it was Djarra locale.


----------



## tempest (Jan 31, 2009)

This is my boy, Kirkwood Mousington, lol. He's one of Den's... I need to take some new photos! The middle one is most recent.


----------



## Coopsta (Jan 31, 2009)

Veeerrrryyyyy nice, i'm sooooo jealous!!!!lol.


----------



## tempest (Feb 1, 2009)

A few of Kirkwood from this morning.... right before he tried to eat me!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the pattern on that male tempest, should have kept him...lol
Very pretty snakes guys.

Here are two gold shots from this season...


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 18, 2009)

Are those The Ochre BHP Den,do they normally have the orange on the top of the head like that,very nice indeed...


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 18, 2009)

Some people call similar animals Ochre, I call them Golds....The explanation as to why is in this link...
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...fusion-over-our-golds-and-others-ochres-91408

The majority of colour is usually located under the chin, the goal through selective breeding is to achieve a full gold head. Not everyone's cup of tea but an interesting project to work on...
Thanks mate


----------



## ivonavich (Feb 18, 2009)

Den said:


> Some people call similar animals Ochre, I call them Golds....The explanation as to why is in this link...
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...fusion-over-our-golds-and-others-ochres-91408
> 
> The majority of colour is usually located under the chin, the goal through selective breeding is to achieve a full gold head. Not everyone's cup of tea but an interesting project to work on...
> Thanks mate


 

Best of luck with that I would love to see how this project pregresses....


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 18, 2009)

So would you say that one is out of the ordinary,Either way its awesome.Do you think with your selective breeding you will achieve what you aim for,Best of luck.i hope all the years you have put in,+many more you will.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 18, 2009)

No so much out of the ordinary, just getting closer to the final goal I guess. I've seen a few BHPs posted in overseas forums that have the gold colour on both the head and neck, similar to the one I posted.

Ta mate, I'll update all with progress from this seasons pairings at the end of the year. Between myself, the original breeder of our line and a few other keepers hopefully the process won’t take too long.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for sharing den,very nice.


----------



## tempest (Feb 18, 2009)

Den said:


> I love the pattern on that male tempest, should have kept him...lol
> Very pretty snakes guys.
> 
> Here are two gold shots from this season...



I'm very glad you didn't Den! I look forward to eventually getting him a sweet looking girlfriend! 
Loving the photos of this year's hatchies mate, stunning - but that's to be expected!


----------



## Perko (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice Den.

Im iching to breed mine.

Craig.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Mar 1, 2009)

hey guys
what size enclosure do you all keep your snakes in....
wanna get my pair as soon as i get the money


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 1, 2009)

RELLIK81 said:


> hey guys
> what size enclosure do you all keep your snakes in....
> wanna get my pair as soon as i get the money


 
great idea,im making a cage atm so yeh everyone plz any pics of cages.


----------



## Retic (Mar 1, 2009)

This one is one of Simon Stones line.





One of Dens from last season, without doubt Denver breeds consistently the best BHP's in the game.





I'll spare the owners embarrassment


----------



## zulu (Mar 1, 2009)

*re The*

I would say that Den definetly has the best patterns on some of the bhps boa,that last one you posted looks better when you can see the entire snake to appreciate it,they also seem to hold onto the goodlooks into adulthood.


----------



## feral1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of a female i just got beautiful snake


----------



## vinspa (Mar 14, 2009)

heres a pair of wa bhps first is the male then the female


----------



## TheWulf (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been looking at all the different types of pythons and I have decided that for my first snake I will get a BHP.
They just look insane.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 25, 2009)

TheWulf said:


> I have been looking at all the different types of pythons and I have decided that for my first snake I will get a BHP.
> They just look insane.


 so true! great choice! goodluck


----------



## Dragon1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Always wanted a BHP.


----------



## Snake_Gal (Mar 25, 2009)

My dream FINALLY came true over the last 6mths.
I have a gorgeous big NT BHP girl, bred by Neil Sonneman,
and a gorgeous baby QL BHP boy
It has taken me a while but I finally got there. To everyone wanting one, my advice is be patient and save the dollars.

Haven't got any decent pics as camera has been out of action, but hopefully it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## Dragon1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## adz83 (Apr 1, 2009)

awesome pics guys

i was hoping to add one to my collection this season,but i cant make up my mind if i want a qld or wa locale

can anyone who keeps both please gimme sum advice


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 1, 2009)

TrueBlue said:


> And a couple of the boring ones,quote]
> Boring huh? I'll have them
> 
> Bhp's are nice, I might get on in the future.


----------



## feral1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Slightly different angle than normal


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 2, 2009)

nice shots ash,and i couldnt agree more 

here are a few bhp's bred by denver also.
last pic is of a large qld male.
smithy.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 3, 2009)

couple of ones I've owned and still have. NT BHP


----------



## Reptile City (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice one Gozz!
I have one very similer!

Here is reptile citys male breeder.
Next year we shall see what he will produce.
We have a yellowish female to put with him, they should look nice.


Jason


----------



## Stevec (Dec 3, 2009)

HI All

I am new on here, I am moving to Adelaide in March 2010 permenently and cant wait to get my BHP collection going again with some of the stunners you have. 

Thought I would start with posting some pics of some breeding I did last season.

They are amazing snakes.

Steve Crawford


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats a very nice speciemen Reptile City...Whats people opinions on where biggest BHPs come from QLD or NT..as i have a male NT that is nearly 12months old and currently he is 5feet,ive slowed down his feeding to every 12-14days.I thought the QLD were bigger than NT but going by my male that is incorrect...MARK


----------



## MikeCurtin (Dec 3, 2009)

Den said:


> Top snakes guys!
> 
> Here's a few pics of our latest runt, cute little critter! The hatchling beside it is the same age but from a different pairing...



That thing is NUTS!! Love the lateral striping....nice, nice animal.


----------



## MikeCurtin (Dec 3, 2009)

Den said:


> I love the pattern on that male tempest, should have kept him...lol
> Very pretty snakes guys.
> 
> Here are two gold shots from this season...



Oh, man.....I've gotta get over to OZ for a visit! You guys have got some insane stuff!!!


----------

